# Date of post



## accept

I dont like answering old posts. Ok very old ones. And I dont like reading sometimes over 50 replies. I just dont have all that time. I have become a regular poster here and it would be very helpful if apart from putting the date of the last post the date of the original post under the heading and name. 
Otherwise I have to go to the post to find out, which I rarely do. Some posts even of a day old seem to fill up with many replies very quickly and I would very much also like to post. I usually only post once unless a direct answer is given to my post and only on those which I consider serious and not trivial.


----------



## accept

I think I should add many people come on here with just giving one simple story of what happened. Expecting a reply if they should divorce or not.
Maybe there ought to be a list of what people should say when they come on, like how long they have been married when the problem started have they been to counselling, are they both working etc. etc.


----------

